
What Counts as Cyberpunk? - exolymph
https://exolymph.news/2016/06/08/what-counts-as-cyberpunk/
======
brudgers
When there are arbitrars of is/isn't cyberpunk, what has it become?

Or what does an appeal to authority mean in the context of cyberpunk?

